# CAT Skid Auxilary Hookups - Release Pressure?



## bplow

I have a 2001 CAT 236 skid steer. Hooking up the my plow was so hard last night due to so much pressure in the auxilary lines, what is the correct way to release the hydraulic pressure on the 2 fittings for this machine?


----------



## t-sig

My father has a 226 that we use a backhoe attachment on. I don't know if this is the correct way, but, it seems to work. Turn the key to the on position but don't start it. Make sure the you have the safety bar down and press the park switch to activate the controls. Then move the controls around and press the thumb buttons back and forth. The electronic solonoids will open and close and since the machine isn't running, any pressure in the lines will be released.


----------



## bplow

Thanks for the info, I will give that a shot tomorrow. Sounds like it will work.


----------



## hndswthtshdws

If you angle the blade while its in the air it should be easy to unhook the hoses. If not, activated the valve both ways with the machine off like mentioned in the other post.

We have a grapple bucket for our JD skid, huge pain in the ass to unhook since the only way to do it with the machine running is to just rest the grapple on the bucket, no squeezing anything. Just about impossible to do with the foot control


----------



## drp

button up on left red center piece pull down on red part.. has something to do with relieve pressure. I can not remember the whole procedure.


----------



## hitachiman 200

Bplow

Always release the pressure in your hydraulic system BEFORE removing the attachment.This way both sides of the circuit are relaxed and will make it a peice of cake to reconnect. Bobcats have a pressure release switch for this purpose and I thought that Cat 's did also.

If tou have the same prob again instead of getting a hernia just crack the line open anywhere briefly.1/2 a teaspoon is plenty. and it will slip on like a glove.

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------

